# Ideas



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

After posting on here about the horrible state of things in the shelter I normally support. I have told a friend of mine if she is willing to do one more effort to help (atleast to pay the more than 7 thousand euros on vet bills). So I´m thinking of organizing a charity breakfast, with a small raffle and jumble sale. I´m waitting for a reply from my friend as I can´t do it on my own and I have found from experience that people are not willing to help out when it comes to cats. Any ideas are really welcome as it would be great if we made a very interesting day.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just an Idea. Buy a cat costume. I gave this idea to a Wildlife hospital near where I live. We got a Fox one and I was dressed in this at an open gardens Day in a nearby village. I asked each person nicely if they would donate a £1 to help the hospital. Most people did. I had a walking stick with me and a bandage round my head to help pull at some heart strings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

I dont no weather this is possible for you but at the places i worked out they would sometimes bring some of the animals in need out for the public to see. (the better behaved ones) 

Maby pin the tail on the kitty? Sell kitty ballons for kids? 

ummmm maby have a car boot sale? Donate proceedings to the charity? Prob have to be an indoor thing though.

Guess the kittys name (teddy bear) and the money raised goes to the charity. 

ummm have pictures out on a notice board of all the cats with details of what is likely to happen to them if homes are not found?

Probably not alot of useful ideas there but i really cant think of alot? 

Maby encourage people to bring old towels, blankets, a tin of cat food to donate?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Ooh what a great idea! I would wear cat ears as well for all the volunteers!

Where abouts do you live? Ill come and help out if youre local!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Spain, we are at the tail of cat care from what I´m seeing


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Just an Idea. Buy a cat costume. I gave this idea to a Wildlife hospital near where I live. We got a Fox one and I was dressed in this at an open gardens Day in a nearby village. I asked each person nicely if they would donate a £1 to help the hospital. Most people did. I had a walking stick with me and a bandage round my head to help pull at some heart strings.


This is a lovely idea


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Is there a coach there? rofl!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

They have also lost the company that used to donate wet food to them (fit for consumption but not fit to sell). 

I have noticed here in the few events we´ve organized that, if you give something then people donate. We (as a society) have lost the ability to just give without expecting anything in retur and the last two events, the food boot was filled up, that is why I had thought of a breakfast event, with a few other things to liven up the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

I dunno weather this is possible but would local butchers be able to do deals to provide raw foods for the cats? 

raw is sometimes cheaper then wet depending on the supplier? It may work out cheaper for the charity? Freezer space could be an issue though


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

im coming to spain for my breakfast.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

That´s the spirit


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What about collecting scrap food from local restaurants? Also is this rescue a registered charity? Where abouts in Spain? Is it a tourist area? What about a stand on the beach front asking for a Euro from passers by and handing out leaflets. 

Have you pm'd Staysee about helping with a facebook appeal? Very important. And lastly, why have the company stopped donating the tinned food?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´m meeting her next week to give her things for the jumble sale and then I will talk to her and she can explain everything. It isn´t a tourist area, the village nearby is. It´s quite far from me, more than 2 hours in car. She has gotten a hall, so I want to pitch the idea of the breakfast to her, also I´m thinking of writting supermarkets and asking if we can put a container for people to donate cat food. Yes it is a registered charity but they need a proper location, due to all expenses we haven´t been able to buy a property and do it correctly. This would be the proper thing to do.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Container in supermarket is a very good idea. There is one in my local Morrisons and its always FULL and emptied twice a week - and its huge. Also maybe local restaurants would save scraps of meat for her to collect.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I´m going to ask the person who volunteers in making all the posters if she can write a letter and I´ll help send to supermarkets, we won´t loose anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

In uk supermarkets cant give food away anymore. They stopped when i was working at an exotics refuge.

Something about liabilitys because the foods outa date.

I hope its not the same in spain! GL!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Have contacted Staycee


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Howldaloom said:


> In uk supermarkets cant give food away anymore. They stopped when i was working at an exotics refuge.
> 
> Something about liabilitys because the foods outa date.
> 
> I hope its not the same in spain! GL!


I was thinking more in the lines of people buying food and donating it, it is good publicity for them and also sales go up


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I would also put up some interesting information about how therapeutic cats can be (going back to Egyptian times etc). My cat has seen me through one serious illness and is now helping me to recover from cancer. Cats have an important role to play in our well-being (apart from being excellent vermin controllers!) A bit of myth & mystery might help your cause? Good luck! x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Kiwi said:


> I would also put up some interesting information about how therapeutic cats can be (going back to Egyptian times etc). My cat has seen me through one serious illness and is now helping me to recover from cancer. Cats have an important role to play in our well-being (apart from being excellent vermin controllers!) A bit of myth & mystery might help your cause? Good luck! x


Yes, that would be nice. We need to launch a face wash for our cats.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Our vets also have a similar box for donations x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have just written a long email to the shelter with all the ideas, and they loved them. I have very little time but I have offered to help organize via email, the super mega save Lara breakfast. If I can I will be wearing an apron that day and be at a table serving. I really, hope we can get things moving, make people aware that the cats have feelings and they need our care. It´s just that a lot of people will answere, I prefer helping huimans, which they have a right to of course.


----------

